# Empiezan a arrepentirse de las sanciones puestas a Rusia. Sospechan que la han liado y que van perder la hegemonía



## jorgitonew (1 Mar 2022)

Es lo que tiene del un soyboy europeo-otanico y tomar decisiones en caliente sin pensarlo como en las películas emasculadoras NWO. Que Chad Putin está partiéndose la caja porque lo tenía todo previsto







Jamie Dimon Warns SWIFT Sanctions May Bring Unintended Consequences, Can Be Circumvented | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Mar 2022)

Si, si, parece que las quitan mañana, esperate


----------



## España1 (1 Mar 2022)

Disparo en el pie. Si no quieren nuestro dinero otro lo querrá


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (1 Mar 2022)

Creo que Rusia ya ha pedido que le paguen su gas, petroleo, etc, etc, en rublos, yuan, o oro.


----------



## lascanteras723 (1 Mar 2022)

Somos unos peleles envejecidos y marronizados.


----------



## Edgard (1 Mar 2022)

Coño.

Si son una élite global y también inteligente. 

Y quieren debilitar a las naciones poderosas, lo están haciendo muy bien.

Destruyen a Rusia y de paso también debilitan el Dólar y a Europa.

Win win de manual.

Luego venderán la solución y todos a tragar.


----------



## Perroviolin (1 Mar 2022)

Pero q decisiones en caliente... Madremia como os tragaid el teatrillo.... Pfff de verdad pensaba q el nivel en burbuja era mas alto... 
Como os mola el madrid barsa... Pero cuando os digan q la lucha libre es teatro aun que veas sangre os vays a deprimir como cuando os enterasteys de que sonlos padres


----------



## Perroviolin (1 Mar 2022)

Son los padres... Sheeeeit... Ese es el nivel.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (1 Mar 2022)

Y la puta Europa como siempre, tras los gringos como perritos falderos. Nuestros oligarcas demostrando que no hay democracia y deseando ofrecerles a los terroristas USA la sangre de los europeos.

Los soldados Ucranianos han cogido un soldado ruso le han atado a una cruz y le han quemado vivo. Los militares Ucranianos son escuadrones de la muerte: ENLACE

A la vista de sus crímenes, que no os sorprenda lo que le espera a todo el Continente.

Los únicos que van a salir limpios de esto van a ser los USA, que están a miles de kilómetros. Nos va tocar a nosotros a poner la sangre.

Si USA estuviese en el lugar geográfico de Europa no se habrían atrevido ni a organizar el golpe de estado del Maidán, ni a revoluciones de los colores, ni nada. Nos están usando de carne de cañón.

Mientras, los gringos a fomentar lo suyo para Europa:


----------



## al loro (1 Mar 2022)

Todas estas "Cagadas" o "lentitudes o demoras en tomar decisiones" de los entes europeos, NO SON EQUIVOCACIONES o ineptitudes.
Pensad cual es su objetivo...


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (1 Mar 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Es lo que tiene del un soyboy europeo-otanico y tomar decisiones en caliente sin pensarlo como en las películas emasculadoras NWO. Que Chad Putin está partiéndose la caja porque lo tenía todo previsto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y dicen que Putin es un psicopata....menudos políticos hdgp tenemos.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (1 Mar 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Todas estas "Cagadas" o "lentitudes o demoras en tomar decisiones" de los entes europeos, NO SON EQUIVOCACIONES o ineptitudes.
> Pensad cual es su objetivo...



Los países satélite de UDA están pa cumplir los designios de Tío Sam. Ande manda Capitán....


----------



## Nut (1 Mar 2022)

Los bancos europeos se desangran por la guerra: pierden 58.000 millones en un día (vozpopuli.com)


----------



## John Smmith (1 Mar 2022)

Make China great again!!


----------



## Nut (1 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que la clave de todo esto esta aqui.....

El gaseoducto que le da todo el poder a Putin: podrá elegir si ahoga a Europa o a China (elconfidencial.com)

Y otra cosa Rusia puede seguir comerciando con Europa via Ruta de la seda china.Esto la va a potenciar.

Creo que esta guerra va a significar el declive definitivo de los EEUU y la UE.

Y recuerdo que.....

Gasoducto Ruta del Oeste lleva gas siberiano a China - CGTN en Español 

Rusia firma acuerdo de petróleo y gas con China (vovworld.vn)

Rusia no necesita a Europa pero Europa si necesita a Rusia.


----------



## Joloan (1 Mar 2022)

Veras que risas cuando cierre el gas, cuando haya que compartir el gas con el resto de Europa, en el norte aún quedan casi tres meses de frio, y el año que viene lo pasaremos mal todos, porque habrá que compartir el gas, y luego vendrá el problema de los cereales, aquí con menos producción debido a la subida de precios de los fertilizantes durante el año pasado, y Rusia vendiéndolo todo a China, ni galletas campurrianas, ni papillas, ni pienso para animales y como con el gas el siguiente año será peor, porque muchos fertilizantes vienen de Rusia.


----------



## BeninExpress (1 Mar 2022)

Ya ya.. la baronesa retrasa mental Border Liner o el del tacatá Borrell son "unoh estrategah".

Con la jugada maestra de expulsar a Rusia del sistema bancario SWIFT puede que se haya puesto el primer clavo del ataúd que ponga fin a la farsa del dinero FIAT y yo que me alegro.

A partir de ahora a pagar recursos energéticos en oro o las putas de la UE y USA al río.


----------



## burbujus (1 Mar 2022)

Está claro que el objetivo es laminar la clase media europea, que se hizo enriquecer tras la 2da GM para que el comunismo no prosperase electoralmente.

Enviado desde mi SM-A515F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (1 Mar 2022)

Han escupido al cielo los gilipollas.


----------



## cepeda33 (1 Mar 2022)

Id preparando el bolsillo, que la fiesta de los anglos se la vamos a pagar nosotros.

Putos anglos de mierda. Putin, lanzales unas cuantas nukes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Mar 2022)

A China no le hará gracia..y el oro caerá de precio


----------



## wingardian leviosa (1 Mar 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Creo que Rusia ya ha pedido que le paguen su gas, petroleo, etc, etc, en rublos, yuan, o oro.



Crees mal. El banco centrar ruso pide que se paguen las exportaciones al menos el 80% en moneda extranjera.

Rusia ordena a las empresas exportadoras vender el 80% de sus ingresos en divisa extranjera

Eso sin contar que de un día para otro el BCR sube los tipos de interés al 20%. 

Rublos dice...


----------



## Discordante (1 Mar 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Creo que Rusia ya ha pedido que le paguen su gas, petroleo, etc, etc, en rublos, yuan, o oro.



En oro tiene un pase pero el resto... en todo caso sera que quieren esa moneda pero no esa denominacion (esto es: me vas a pagar el equivalente a 500 millones de € en Rublos del dia).

El Yuan es un chicharro y el Rublo con lo que se ha devaluado podrias comprarte toda la produccion con el cambio del pan. No pueden ser unidades de cuenta.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (1 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> En oro tiene un pase pero el resto... en todo caso sera que quieren esa moneda pero no esa denominacion (esto es: me vas a pagar el equivalente a 500 millones de € en Rublos del dia).
> 
> El Yuan es un chicharro y el Rublo con lo que se ha devaluado podrias comprarte toda la produccion con el cambio del pan. No pueden ser unidades de cuenta.



El pago en rublos lo entiendo que se hace precisamente para que no caiga pues obliga a su compra.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (1 Mar 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Creo que esta guerra va a significar el declive definitivo de los EEUU



Sí sobre todo los americanos que van a ver incrementadas las exportaciones y en la intermediación de materias que va a dejar de exportar rusa. Eso sí, subiéndolo todo de precio.

Estados Unidos: el primer exportador de gas natural del mundo por primera vez en la historia

Sin tener en cuenta que la lista para comprarles mierdas militares e ingresar en la OTAN tiene ahora cola.

Pero si a los que más beneficia esta historia es a los americanos, joder. Debilita Rusia, debilitar a la UE y ellos toman de nuevo el control de territorio que iban perdiendo.


----------



## Discordante (1 Mar 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> El pago en rublos lo entiendo que se hace precisamente para que no caiga pues obliga a su compra.



Como yo lo entiendo.

Me tienes que pagar 500 millones de € en Rublos.

Toma 500 millones de €,dame 3 trillones de Rublos.

Toma 3 trillones de Rublos.

El banco central imprime 3 trillones de Rublos, que le acaban volviendo, y tiene 500 millones de €.

Has pagado en €. El Rublo sigue valiendo kk.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (1 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Como yo lo entiendo.
> 
> Me tienes que pagar 500 millones de € en Rublos.
> 
> ...



En tu ejemplo, todo lo que tiene que hacer el banco central ruso es no imprimir nada y el precio de los rublos existentes en circulación subiría de inmediato.


----------



## ako (1 Mar 2022)

El dolar es un sistema basado en la confianza, básicamente lo que dice es que si la gente no se fia del dolar se cae el chiringuito.
Es el problema que hemos visto con la pandemia y la perversion del poder total, una vez manipulado el 90% de la poblacion, el problema vienen cuando la gente se da cuenta del engaño y no se pone la tercera dosis. 
Ahora hay paises/inversores que ven que se rompen las reglas financieras de forma arbitraria. 

El btc nacio para ser mas fiable que el sistema FIAT donde el robo via inflacion esta aseguradoro, debido a la impresion de billetes. SI encima bloquean la posibilidad de utilizar una moneda apaga y vamonos.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (1 Mar 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Como yo lo entiendo.
> 
> Me tienes que pagar 500 millones de € en Rublos.
> 
> ...



Ni incluso eso. Ni esa transacción de se puede hacer, todo lo máximo a través de China.


----------



## EL FARAON (1 Mar 2022)

Siempre se ha dicho que Rusia es la despensa de Europa, como nos cierren la despensa lo vamos a flipar a lo grande.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (1 Mar 2022)

Claro, ya lo he comentado en varios hilos, los chinos tienen un filón aquí. 
Pero nada, en este foro se sigue con el y tú más, buenos/malos,...


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (1 Mar 2022)

Los uropeos deberíamos estar orgullosos de pagar el gas usano un 40% más caro que el gas que nos llegaba de Rusia. A ver si no se nos cabrea Argelia y nos cierra también el grifo, que lo mismo nuestro aliado jefe nos lo sube al 60%.

Bueno, hasta eso merecería la pena con tal de defender la libertad y la democracia...o no?
Hemos demostrado ser un país resiliente, la UE ídem (salvo la aristocracia de la clase política, claro)...hemos sido capaces de no ir a los bares cuando se nos ha ordenado, que eso para los españoles es el máximo del sacrificio. 

Si nos quedamos sin trigo y sin combustible, tenemos insectos y el Primark para comprar ropa de abrigo a discreción. Sobreviviremos. Y la huerta murciana y el solecito. Y toda una España vaciada para correr y entrar en calor. Ah, y como hagamos boicot a todo lo "made in China" se caga la pe...Bueno, no, eso mejor lo obviamos que de momento China no ha dicho ni mú.

Adelante con las sanciones a Rusia, mis valientes!!!!!!!


----------



## Chino Negro (1 Mar 2022)

Los putos viejos son un peligro si os dais 
cuenta esto parece un geriátrico con demencia senil son peligrosos y agresivos de la misma forma que un viejo que esta lleno en España coge un coche y no pueden conducir aún así les renuevan los carnets cada año.

Es lo mismo solo que no saben dirigir la paz mundial y esta en juego que los viejos cascarrabias de Putin y Biden nukeen el mundo.

La gerontocracia ya no hay población joven esto parece el Universo 25.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (1 Mar 2022)

Eso, eso, que se jodan los rusos con las sanciones
Ostia que caro esta todo!!!! 
Como ha subido el petróleo, el gas y todo en general, con lo caro que estaba ya todo


----------



## Discordante (1 Mar 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> En tu ejemplo, todo lo que tiene que hacer el banco central ruso es no imprimir nada y el precio de los rublos existentes en circulación subiría de inmediato.



No tiene mucho sentido. ¿Para que quiere el BC Ruso Rublos entonces? Los $/€ que se usen para comprar los que existiesen se quedarian en manos ajenas que tratarian de vender nuevamente.

Seguramente pasaria que los Rusos, los ciudadanos, se quedarian sin Rublos. Se comprarian todos desde fuera y ellos los venderian. La economia Rusa se €/$ -rizaria y el Rublo pasaria a ser una moneda para pagos de materias primas pero el resto del mercado Ruso usaria otras monedas.

Dicho eso me suena que no permitir el intercambio de divisas esta estipulado como causa validad para impagar segun la OMC.

Simplemente se impagaria y se cortaria el comercio. Pero para ese viaje no hacian falta tantas alforjas.


----------



## Patito Feo (1 Mar 2022)

Joder, lees el foro y dicen una cosa y la contraria.

Acabo de leer uno diciendo que todo es una jugada maestra de USA, otro que es extraño como Europa hace frente comun y de manera tan agresiva y otro que nos hemos disparado un tiro en el pie.

Y todos seran berdaz


----------



## ddeltonin (1 Mar 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Europa pagando el gas en oro. Una gran idea.



Riase, pero joderiamos a los usanos, pagarle a Rusia el gas y petroleo en oro, reventaria totalmente el dolar.


----------



## porcospin (1 Mar 2022)

Edgard dijo:


> Coño.
> 
> Si son una élite global y también inteligente.
> 
> ...



No podria ir mejor para China.
Y para USA tampoco esta tan mal, quitandose a Putin y reducen el inmenso peligro interno que tienen con el vendible/manipulable Trump y su democracia a los pies de una poblacion muy ignorante.



ddeltonin dijo:


> Riase, pero joderiamos a los usanos, pagarle a Rusia el gas y petroleo en oro, reventaria totalmente el dolar.



Los usanos no dudaran en bombardear Moscu , incluso Berlin si es necesario por atentar contra su dolar/impresora.
La impresora es lo mas sagrado que tienen, y se sostiene en el poder militar.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (1 Mar 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Joder, lees el foro y dicen una cosa y la contraria.
> 
> Acabo de leer uno diciendo que todo es una jugada maestra de USA, otro que es extraño como Europa hace frente comun y de manera tan agresiva y otro que nos hemos disparado un tiro en el pie.
> 
> Y todos seran berdaz



Si analiza ustec bien no son ideas contradictorias...
Jugada maestra de USA hacer que uropa nos peguemos un tiro en el pie, cosa rara porque es extraño que uropa vayamos todos a una


----------



## Dj Puesto (1 Mar 2022)

Consecuencias de las sanciones a Rusia: "Sube la luz, el gas y el gasoil un 30%" + 10% por la conversión a Rublos. Se le ve preocupado a Putin si....


----------



## maromo (1 Mar 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Los bancos europeos se desangran por la guerra: pierden 58.000 millones en un día (vozpopuli.com)



Creo que la lectura no es del todo correcta. Occidente ha hecho algo que es un antes y después en el mundo donde vivimos. Ha secuestrado un banco central robando los activos de un país y el ahorro de todos sus ciudadanos.

Quien dice que mañana no hagan lo mismo por haber contaminado más de la cuenta o por no haber puesto vacunación obligatoria o lo que se les ocurra??

Esto es algo que creo también se está descontando en la cotización de los bancos.


----------



## nomecreoná (1 Mar 2022)

Si Putin a hecho bien los deberes a Rusia no la mete mano nadie .............


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (1 Mar 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Todas estas "Cagadas" o "lentitudes o demoras en tomar decisiones" de los entes europeos, NO SON EQUIVOCACIONES o ineptitudes.
> Pensad cual es su objetivo...



exacto, pero les acaban de intentar asesinar con un pichazo de veneno y todavia no lo ven...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (1 Mar 2022)

JAJAJA, es que eso es lo que quieren, anda que no se ha publicado en este foro el plan de depopulacion de los magnates delirantes, no es buena idea amenazar al enemigo con exterminarlo con armas nucleares cuando el enemigo ha planeado precisamente exterminar a su propia poblacion...


----------



## NoRTH (1 Mar 2022)

con estos Satanistas al mando ....que esperais


----------



## reconvertido (1 Mar 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Todas estas "Cagadas" o "lentitudes o demoras en tomar decisiones" de los entes europeos, NO SON EQUIVOCACIONES o ineptitudes.
> Pensad cual es su objetivo...



No te hagas el interesante y dinos qué objetivo piensas tú que tiene esa táctica.


----------



## selenio (1 Mar 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Es lo que tiene del un soyboy europeo-otanico y tomar decisiones en caliente sin pensarlo como en las películas emasculadoras NWO. Que Chad Putin está partiéndose la caja porque lo tenía todo previsto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que el echar selectivamente a los Bancos Rusos del SWIFT, esta potenciando el CIPS Chino, por tontolapollas.


----------



## reconvertido (1 Mar 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> JAJAJA, es que eso es lo que quieren, anda que no se ha publicado en este foro el plan de depopulacion de los magnates delirantes, no es buena idea amenazar al enemigo con exterminarlo con armas nucleares cuando el enemigo ha planeado precisamente exterminar a su propia poblacion...



¿Y si la Fon Follen Leden y Vladimiro realmente trabajan para los mismos, y esto es un sainetillo como excusa para tirar pepinazos nucleares?
Bajo esa hipótesis todo adquiere más sentido.


----------



## reconvertido (1 Mar 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> exacto, pero les acaban de intentar asesinar con un pichazo de veneno y todavia no lo ven...



¿Quién ha intentado asesinar a quién?
¿Y qué es el metafórico pinchazo de veneno?


----------



## jaimegvr (1 Mar 2022)

Por que no cierra Ya el GAS a Europa???

No es normal lo que esta pasando.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (1 Mar 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Yo creo que la clave de todo esto esta aqui.....
> 
> El gaseoducto que le da todo el poder a Putin: podrá elegir si ahoga a Europa o a China (elconfidencial.com)
> 
> ...



No solo el gaseoducto, Rusia tien muchos recursos naturales, Europa se merece lo que le pase por lamerle el culo a USA y Biden, que es muy guay.


----------



## Guanotopía (1 Mar 2022)

Europa está gobernada por borregos en el mejor de los casos, no tenemos materias primas y muchas se las compramos a Rusia, llegan las USA y nos dicen que nos peguemos con los rusos en nuestro continente, que renunciemos a la energía, y que les compremos armas y recursos a ellos, por muchísima más pasta.

Viva la otan, vivan los USA, los europeos haremos lo que haga falta por nuestros amos.


----------



## pocholito (1 Mar 2022)

Ha salido en la sexta un exportador de aceitunas español a Rusia que se esta comiendo las aceitunas ya que no compran loos rusos, y otro boom la mayor produccion de girasol viene de Ucrania y han dicho que puede doblarse el precio.


----------



## midelburgo (1 Mar 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Los putos viejos son un peligro si os dais
> cuenta esto parece un geriátrico con demencia senil son peligrosos y agresivos de la misma forma que un viejo que esta lleno en España coge un coche y no pueden conducir aún así les renuevan los carnets cada año.
> 
> Es lo mismo solo que no saben dirigir la paz mundial y esta en juego que los viejos cascarrabias de Putin y Biden nukeen el mundo.
> ...



Y lo que te queda por ver.


----------



## amigos895 (1 Mar 2022)

La Lagarta dijo hace un rato que las sanciones nos afectan a nosotros, obviamente lo sabían pero debemos reducir el CO2 por nuestro bien común y eso se hace teniendo menos dinero, hay que confiar en los medios.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (1 Mar 2022)

Pues que usen btc


----------



## Madafaca (1 Mar 2022)

Las fuentes que pone la gente aquí para abrir hilos son de traca....cuando las ponen.


----------



## Tanchus (1 Mar 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 963564
> 
> 
> con estos Satanistas al mando ....que esperais



Esa cara de hijo de la gran puta que pone Borrell la tiene que ensayar todos los días delante de un espejo, porque si no, es imposible que te salga.


----------



## Kenthomi (1 Mar 2022)

Que se jodan... NO TODAS LAS ACCIONES TIENE QUE HABER CONSECUENCIAS.... Y LAS ACCIONES QUE SI TIENE QUE HABER CONSECUENCIAS NO LAS TIENEN


----------



## trichetin (1 Mar 2022)

Al final va a ser verdad que no hay que sancionar en caliente...


----------



## Clorhídrico (1 Mar 2022)

*Complete el hueco:*

VIRUS + VACUNA

GUERRA + ____________


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Mar 2022)

Vamos, que la han liao parda


----------



## Juan Niebla (1 Mar 2022)

esto con Trump no pasaba


----------



## olympus1 (1 Mar 2022)

El que piense que va a haber vencedores y vencidos va equivocado. Todos jodidos.hasta el que parezca ganar.


----------



## Brutal Discharge (1 Mar 2022)

*-Fases del Proyecto:*

ENFERMEDAD
GUERRA
HAMBRE 
MUERTE
_Los puntos se unen solos._


----------



## Ungaunga (1 Mar 2022)

Pero por amor de Dios, es un país con el PIB de Italia cuando le va bien. El resto de Europa va a seguir funcionando sin ellos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Mar 2022)

MR POOL SWIFT
_ I DIDNT WORK FOR RUSSIA xD_













Transferencia de 100 euros a la Cruz Roja Ucraniana, por
@caixabank
. Me cobran un 31% de gastos. De los 131 euros que me han cobrado, 100 van a ayudar a los heridos y ¡¡31 se los queda La Caixa!!. Espero que Caixabank anule todas las comisiones dirigidas a la cruz roja ucraniana.

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Mar 2022)

*Elon Musk’s promised Starlink terminals have reached Ukraine*

*The country’s vice prime minister asked Musk for help via Twitter*

*atena remix | the Storm | 
*






Mitchell Clark and Loren Grush Feb 28, 2022, 4:47pm EST

Elon Musk’s promised Starlink terminals have reached Ukraine

Image: Mykhailo Fedorov











SpaceX sent a truck full of Starlink user terminals to Ukraine, according to an image tweeted by the country’s vice prime minister, who had asked CEO Elon Musk for assistance during Russia’s invasion. Over the weekend, Mykhailo Fedorov tweeted at Musk, asking him to provide Ukraine with Starlink stations. In response, Musk said that the satellite internet service had been activated for the country and that more terminals were on their way. Today, it seems that promise has been fulfilled, with Musk responding to Fedorov’s latest tweet, “You are most welcome.”
As fighting continues in Ukrainian cities, there have been concerns that there












​


----------



## Wein (1 Mar 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Creo que Rusia ya ha pedido que le paguen su gas, petroleo, etc, etc, en rublos, yuan, o oro.



Se lo pagará china en gatos de esos que mueven la mano.

La clave es Iran, si se levantan las sanciones se puede cortar el ruso, aunque también si Arabia saudí se pone a producir como antes del covid

Rusia y Putin cae en 2022


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Mar 2022)

Joder, CLARO!

Por eso tienen un PIB per cápita de... *OH WAIT *... de 10.000$


----------



## Poseidón (1 Mar 2022)

El problema es; esta el pueblo acomodado europeo dispuesto a perder 10? Y ellos perderan 1000? Lo dudo.

Esta sociedad esta llena de maricones, sibaritas y vividores. Nos va a joder mas a nosotros que a ellos.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (1 Mar 2022)

Clorhídrico dijo:


> *Complete el hueco:*
> 
> VIRUS + VACUNA
> 
> GUERRA + ____________



GUERRA+SANCIONES


----------



## ashe (2 Mar 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Los uropeos deberíamos estar orgullosos de pagar el gas usano un 40% más caro que el gas que nos llegaba de Rusia. A ver si no se nos cabrea Argelia y nos cierra también el grifo, que lo mismo nuestro aliado jefe nos lo sube al 60%.
> 
> Bueno, hasta eso merecería la pena con tal de defender la libertad y la democracia...o no?
> Hemos demostrado ser un país resiliente, la UE ídem (salvo la aristocracia de la clase política, claro)...hemos sido capaces de no ir a los bares cuando se nos ha ordenado, que eso para los españoles es el máximo del sacrificio.
> ...



Lo que nadie parece saber es que con el tema del gas, en especial el de Argelia quien está detrás de ello es BLACKOCK


----------



## Orooo (2 Mar 2022)

Saber no se podia


----------

